

In-N-Out Burger's six secrets for out-and-out success - prakash
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2009/05/24/in-n-out-burgers-six-secrets-for-out-and-out-success/print/

======
TomOfTTB
Before saying my piece let me point out that I'm someone who grew up around
In-N-Out and who couldn't live without it. I know the secret menu and know how
to find the Bible verses on the packaging. I've even ordered a Flying
Dutchmann on occasion so I'm a huge fan.

But I don't think their success is of the type that most people here would be
looking for. They are essentially a very large small business. They've
expanded very slowly and to this day are only in 4 states (after 61 years in
business)

Basically if you want to know how to build a successful niche look at In-N-
Out. But anyone who wants a big success is better off looking at Mcdonalds
(sad as that fact is)

~~~
derefr
Why is a big success "better" than a niche success? Why do more people here
want it? (Not asking you in particular, just the room in general.)

~~~
JacobAldridge
I think a lot of us have seen successes like Bill Gates, pg, Larry & Sergey,
Zuckerberg etc. We know we're smart and capable and that big success is a
genuine possibility.

But we can also benefit from understanding the difference between Profit,
Growth, and Profile - In-and-Out has taken profitability at the expense of
Growth and Profile (I've never heard of them); McDonalds has Profile and
Growth, but not so much profit.

The three aren't mutually exclusive, and we can have it all. I don't want it
all myself; I look at examples like patio11 and go - 'That's pretty cool'.
Niche success over Zuckerberg success works for me.

~~~
zimbabwe
Why does one have to be above the other at all? Zuckerberg made something
really cool. I'm of the stance that we should excuse the guy for his failings
since he still ended up with a neat product. It's hardly his fault that
Facebook became so popular.

Also: I don't think PG is quite on the same level of Gates, Zuck, and the
Google guys. All three made a product that became an enormous success on their
own. PG made an online store that another company bought. I'm not trying to
insult him; in fact, that's a better person to run a company like YCombinator
in the first place. PG is proof that you can succeed several times in your
life without becoming a superstar.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I don't think one _has_ to be above the others, but it's useful to think of
them as three different options. Having all three is possible, but probably
harder, so if you don't have a big vision pick the one that works best for
you.

Zuckerberg, from accounts I've read, had a big vision, was clear on it early,
and made it happen. I don't want that, and to be honest I probably couldn't
make it happen even if I did. That's OK.

Re: pg, you're probably right. In this forum it was worth throwing his name
out there, but I wouldn't use him as an example in other places where that
list would be appropriate. Multiple successes - he's a good example to use, as
you point out.

------
Elepsis
An interesting contrast to In-N-Out is Five Guys (<http://www.fiveguys.com>),
originally a DC-area regional chain. They're only 20-something years old, but
they're opening new locations on seemingly a near-weekly basis.

It's arguable how much of a bond they've built with their customers,
considering their rapid expansion, but when I ate at a recently opened one
near Seattle, it was packed.

The common link, in my opinion, is that both chains go all out for quality
(Five Guys, for instance, posts the city of origin of the potatoes used for
their fries on a daily basis). And the food truly is on a different level
versus your average fast food place. In the end, success for both seems to
come down to the old maxim: make [burgers] people want.

~~~
paul9290
I heard a lot about In and Out and went there when I was in Reno visiting
friends. Unfortunately, In and Out's burger fell flat, as I was expecting it
to taste better then Five Guys.

It made me wonder what all the In and Out buzz was about? Five Guys for me is
the best burger joint!

~~~
rokhayakebe
Five guys is somewhere between gourmet and fast food. Five guys is definitely
better, but In-N-Out gives you a good cheeseburger plus fries for 3.74. Ask
for a cup of water.

------
thesethings
"... starting store managers make $100,000, plus bonuses tied to store
performance."

Did anybody else notice this and pause? That extra comma at the end was in the
original article and made me think the whole number might be a typo, but wow.
I hope the number is true.

------
MaysonL
I wish you'd posted the damn permalink.:)

------
edw519
7\. Maintain constant buzz with bumper stickers on which people routinely
erase the "B" and the "r".

~~~
swolchok
the second "r", right?

------
pkulak
Well, that was a nice ad.

